# Domains sind nicht erreichbar



## flou (7. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit nem Webserver.
die Domains die darauf laufen, sind nämlich nicht mehr erreichbar!
Ich habe nur mit putty zugriff darauf und über das Web-Config tool?
WOran kann das liegen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. August 2006)

Dein Webserver ist nicht (mehr) gestartet? Frag' doch eben einfach deinen erfahrenen Server-Administrator - er wird dir sicherlich umgehend und schnell eine Erklärung für den Ausfall anbieten (... denn nur er kann das durch den root-Zugriff feststellen)


----------

